# Tubbies Burger Bar



## chelle (Oct 20, 2007)

We went in search of the new windturbines at Avonmouth today but couldnt get near them...so we headed for Severn Beach.We walked a short way along toward the second Severn Crossing when we spotted this little oddity.It is a derelict mini amusement arcade complete with burger bar and its all squeezed into a small plot that would take about 4 cars parked together.We thought it looked so sad we took these pics,Krela we wont be offended if you stick yhis in the pit cos its not exactly a top explore is it?
Anyway...the view looking to the windturbines from the estuary walk






























All in all,a rather sad little place.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2007)

That is just so cute. Those little tables and chairs...awwww! I really liked that.
Cheers


----------



## krela (Oct 20, 2007)

lol how utterly bizarre 

I wasn't aware they had put up the turbines yet.


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah there are three if my memory serves me, but as was said earlier you cant get near them, they are by the cars, and security is very tight tried to get to them a couple of weeks ago but alas I also failed.

S


----------



## chelle (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanx for your comments..we too thought it sad,and Chelle said Foxylady will love it and she was right!Women eh?We were asked twice if we were buying the arcade so I guess we didnt look like Urbexers more like property investors.Back to the windturbines..it looked like we would have had to go through the security gate by the old CWS building to get inside,so we turned back and right behind us was a van following with Port Security on it..I think we were being paranoid cos they turned off after a bit.Anyhow enjoy the Rugger one n all.
regards Stu..Chelle busy pulling pints.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2007)

chelle said:


> Chelle said Foxylady will love it and she was right!Women eh?



HeeHeeHeeHee!


----------



## King Al (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it looks very romantic


----------



## chelle (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanx King Al....and who said romance was dead


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

what a brilliant little site

proof that the classic british seaside holiday scene is still alive and kicking


----------



## smileysal (Nov 1, 2007)

Now these are the places I like to see.  but not all closed and sad like it is at the mo. Its great to go for a long walk and stop off at these little places for a coffee and for the kids to have a play etc. And near enough to have a lovely view from the bank of the severn with its turbines and the bridge. It's a shame its closed, looks like it was a nice little site. It's a shame you couldn't get nearer to the turbines too. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

